# Cut Comb Honey



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Do a search for foundationless frames. There has been a lot of discussion on it in the forums. 

The short answer is that you do not need any foundation. My preference is to cut the foundation into 1 1/2-2 inch strips and use those as starters.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i did what you describe using starter strips and then when the honey was capped i just cut it out to fit my jar....unfortunately no one at the farmers market was interested in buying it so i'm not doing that again. i sold it when i ran out of honey with no comb and there was no choice.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*it will work*

when cutting your cut comb honey leave a smal strip of comb along the top bar of the frame the bees will use this as a guide and draw out the comb.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

riverrat said:


> when cutting your cut comb honey leave a smal strip of comb along the top bar of the frame the bees will use this as a guide and draw out the comb.


this is also a good idea if you are doing crush and strain.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I made special "comb honey" frames with a triangular (cross-section) strip of wood mounted to all four sides. The bees drew wonderful comb, which I cut out, leaving the bits of comb attached to the wood triangles.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Panhandle Bee man said:


> Do a search for foundationless frames. There has been a lot of discussion on it in the forums.
> 
> The short answer is that you do not need any foundation. My preference is to cut the foundation into 1 1/2-2 inch strips and use those as starters.


Do you prefer frames with wedge bars, or frames with a grooved top bar?


----------



## rantcliff (Sep 16, 2007)

*Pictures*

Boy, pictures of some of these arrangements would really help us newbees. Someone actually showed me a starter strip the other day and it was the first time I understood what people were trying to say.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I prefer wedge tops, however, if not carefull you will end up with wavy combs doing that way.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Panhandle Bee man said:


> I prefer wedge tops, however, if not carefull you will end up with wavy combs doing that way.


Why? Please explain.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i like the grooved top bar and then you just wax the strips in. i hate nailing wedges.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

With wedge tops and starter strips you can end up putting unequal pressure on the wedges, and the starter strips may be wavy.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

randydrivesabus said:


> i like the grooved top bar and then you just wax the strips in. i hate nailing wedges.


How do you wax 50 frames at a time without getting hot wax everywhere?


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I dont know how Randy does the strips in but I take and cut strips of 3/4" wide by 3/32" thick by 16 7/8" long . With new frames just slip them into the wedged top bar. I then use a presto pot(keep heat setting as low as possible ) and heat some bees wax (cleaned cappings) and use some cheap paint brushes (.59 ) to paint the underside of the top bar and the inside of the of the ends, as well as the top of the bottom bar( you might want to put the groove down on the bottom bar). I dont remove the wedge(from the frame) as later on I might want to remove the wedges. Just take a pair of pliers to remove the wedge if you decide to switch any of them over to plastic. Some of the above frames I have run wires to support the wax when I extract or leave the wires out for cut comb ...Rick


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*strips*

strips are fine when the girls cooperate, and draw them nice and strait. I had a super of honey collapse on me last night . I had to have number 2 son hold the flashlight , while I had to dig thru it bare handed to retrieve the combs. what a mess. I did get most of the honey though


I am starting to transition to all plastic cell frames , premade ones.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Presto Pot*



RAlex said:


> I dont know how Randy does the strips in but I take and cut strips of 3/4" wide by 3/32" thick by 16 7/8" long . With new frames just slip them into the wedged top bar. I then use a presto pot(keep heat setting as low as possible ) and heat some bees wax (cleaned cappings) and use some cheap paint brushes (.59 ) to paint the underside of the top bar and the inside of the of the ends, as well as the top of the bottom bar( you might want to put the groove down on the bottom bar). I dont remove the wedge(from the frame) as later on I might want to remove the wedges. Just take a pair of pliers to remove the wedge if you decide to switch any of them over to plastic. Some of the above frames I have run wires to support the wax when I extract or leave the wires out for cut comb ...Rick


I never thought of using a presto pot. Thanks for the information.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

JC ....The presto pot I use works very well , I also use it to fill candle molds. I think I got the oringinal link from this site. Cleans up very nicely with paper towels. Here is the link with plans for it .http://www.candletech.com/budgetmelter/index.htm
Rick


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

RAlex said:


> JC ....The presto pot I use works very well , I also use it to fill candle molds. I think I got the oringinal link from this site. Cleans up very nicely with paper towels. Here is the link with plans for it .http://www.candletech.com/budgetmelter/index.htm
> Rick


Did you attach a spigot to the presto pot?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*presto pot*

for the cooking disadvanteged (me) who can only just barely get by, what is a presto pot? it looks like a deep fryer but i can't tell for sure. thanks,mike


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

JC ...yes it is shown I think in one of the later pages....I got my parts at Ace hardware...they are 3/8" nipple shut off valve. 

Mike yup that is what it is it has differnet settings for the desired temps. works great for french fries or deep fried chicken / fish ...Rick


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

mike haney said:


> for the cooking disadvanteged (me) who can only just barely get by, what is a presto pot? it looks like a deep fryer but i can't tell for sure. thanks,mike


Here is a discussion about the Presto-Pot



http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208063


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>After I cut out the comb, do I have to insert another sheet of foundation into the frame, or will the bees draw out another comb from the wax left on the top bar?

I leave the top row of cells and I don't bother with new foundation.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*pot*



honeyman46408 said:


> Here is a discussion about the Presto-Pot
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208063


PRESTO" KITCHEN KETTLE MULTI-COOKER/STEAMER


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> >After I cut out the comb, do I have to insert another sheet of foundation into the frame, or will the bees draw out another comb from the wax left on the top bar?
> 
> I leave the top row of cells and I don't bother with new foundation.


Thanks for answering my question.

Do you initially use a full sheet of foundation, 1 inch of foundation, or no foundation for cut comb honey? Do you prefer a wedge bar or a divided top bar for cut comb honey? Why?


----------

